# 11 month old female looks ill, odd shape



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

One of my breeder females has decreased dramatically in weight in the past few weeks and has taken an odd shape. She is very bulgy, but unlike when pregnant, it looks more like a hunchback. I dont know how to explain it really, i can get pics but they're not the easiest to photo. She is 11 moths old and has gone from about 35 grams last month to 26 grams today.

I have another female who is of the same age and origin, and she looks very healthy. The two have lived together since i got them.

I was wondering if this is common, what the cause is, and if there is anything i should do? I was going to retire her (euthanise) in the next few weeks, should i do it sooner?

Any help appreciated, thank you
Bill


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, this is common. There are multiple causes; coccydiosis, kidney/liver problem, disgestive problem, anything really. I've never had one go like this and get better unfortunately. If you're going to euthanise her anyway, do it now and prevent further suffering


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK thank you thats a little of the weight off my mind, i will do it ASAP

edit: I just done it. TY again Sarah, so helpful


----------

